# Gator Pits?



## smhead (Jan 1, 2010)

Looking to get me a new smoker, I like the horizontals so I can grill on the box if needed. Anyone have any feedback about these guys? I'm looking at something like this one, I like the idea of quarter inch steel

http://www.gatorpit.net/backyard_pit...rd_classic.htm


----------



## rickw (Jan 2, 2010)

I've read really good things about the Gator pits. Can't see ya going wrong getting one.


----------



## crd26a (Jan 8, 2010)

Gator makes a great pit, but being in Houston, you should check out all the key makers, Klose, Gator, Pits by JJ and Lonestar.  You could also check out East Texas Smoker company.  You could also look at Pitmaker, as I do like their Sniper model in concept (haven't seen them in person) as they're insulated and seem to seal very well.

On a side note, I just picked up a Superior Smoker SS-2, which is a vertical gravity smoker using charcoal.  I'd really thought I'd end up with a traditional offset, along the lines of a Klose Backyard Chef (and might someday), but doing competitions, I wanted the fuel economy and lack of need to attend the pit like I would with the offset.  (plus cost was much less)


----------



## shooterrick (Jan 8, 2010)

If ya are goin horizontal nothin wrong with a gator pit.  I came close to buying one but in the end choose a Lang.  The biggest thing that made my choice was the Lang has a reverse flow system and a square fire box.  The square firebox comes in handy sometimes as a additional cooking surface. a Cast iron trivit and a griddle and breafast is served.


----------

